# Kobe has cold/flu



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Kobe Bryant missed Sunday afternoon’s practice with a sore throat, according to Lakers spokesman John Black.
> 
> Bryant, who averaged 28.3 points on 53 percent shooting against second-round opponent Houston in the regular season, is listed as day-to-day.
> 
> Black said that Bryant will be re-evaluated on Monday, and that last season’s MVP will attend shootaround should he feel better in the morning.


link

Ugh...hopefully its one of those things that will make him even more efficient


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He'll be fine.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

its the swine flu.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

That flu ain't no joke right now lol.

:basketballplaya::wlift::sorry:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Guy sure gets colds a lot. For someone with his conditioning, you'd think he'd never get sick.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Well I guess we are officially ****ed :whiteflag:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> LOS ANGELES(AP)—Kobe Bryant missed practice Sunday because of a sore throat, which raised few worries among the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> If anything, it might just mean a little less trash talk between Bryant and Ron Artest when the Lakers host the Houston Rockets in Game 1 of the Western Conference semifinals on Monday night.
> 
> “We know when it’s game time he’s going to come out and be ready to play no matter what’s going on,” teammate Shannon Brown said. “It’s definitely going to take more than a sore throat. “He’s got to be missing some limbs for him not to come out there and be ready to play the game.”



link


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's going to kick *** tomorrow night.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hopefully Ron is as dumb as he leads people on to be and continues to talk **** to Kobe.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

H1N1?

doctor needs to say something.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

nobody believe this,

sore throat can be listed as game to game?

If it is H1N1, nba may ban him from the game until year of 2010.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lame BS...u can do better than that


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

When did you come back? DaRizzle?

let's say I am an owner, someone told me he had a sore throat, he wanted to take a few days off during the playoffs. I'd fine him $500,000.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ballscientist said:


> When did you come back? DaRizzle?


*I have been specifically acknowledged by BS!!!!!! *:champagne:

About 2 weeks ago BS


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want to be acknowledged by BS.

I even put a smiley just for him and he didn't even thank me!

:bs:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

yes, i remember when you first found that...I was stoked!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> *I have been specifically acknowledged by BS!!!!!! *:champagne:
> 
> About 2 weeks ago BS


damn i'm so jealous... but you know what? i've got it better - he put me in his sig. and it's been almost a year now.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^very true, he also acknowledged my sig...as we can see by your sig!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Holy ****.... BS didn't simply ignore your response..... He ****ing talked to you? How the **** did that happen?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't know, but i don't know which would be a bigger event... a sighting of elvis or being aknowledged by ballscientist.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

this is a great day...this is important...this means something


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

It will take more than the flu to stop Kobe now. He will be fine.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

half of the time i think they make up this flu stuff. Just think Phil used to do it back in the day with jordan so many times. And he was never sick. 40, 45, 50, 55, 65 points it didnt matter. Same thing today with Kobe. It's a smokescreen dummies.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> this is a great day...this is important...this means something


I seriously laughed out loud when I saw your new Avy. Im in my office an people looked at me funny. OMG


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

:banana:

Its a little known fact I was also on the Showtime Lakers


----------

